# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Storing hardtack and pemmican while backpacking?

## MCBushbaby

I hear different things from different sources on the long-term storage of each of these.  Long term means until next summer, for the purpose of this discussion.  Hardtack just gets hard but if it's kept dry can it get moldy?  Pemmican, made straight from stored bacon fat, has to be stored... how, exactly, on the trail?  And what is wikipedia referencing when it says, "green rawhide"?

----------


## crashdive123

I've got some hardtack (more like bricks) in a cabinet that is about 6 or 8 months old.  I've just got it in zip lock bags.  Had a piece the other day with some pea soup - tasted fine once it softened up enough to eat it.  I haven't stored pemmican, so no help there.

----------


## Stairman

From what I understand,you need tallow for pemmican,not lard.Deer,buffalo and beef are tallow.Pork,coon and bear are lard.The balls were stored in intestines,or stored in a rawhide envelope sealed with more tallow.A green hide is one not tanned.Its VERY important to be sure the tallow is cool but pourable,not hot or it can partially cook the meat which will not store long and will make you ill.

----------


## red lake

Rendered fat is what you need. Or just use peanut butter like I do. Tastes way better. I have eaten pemmican that has been sitting for two years.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Not looking to make it tasty or easy, rather for high fat content and energy.  I'll be rendering it later.
Thanks, it seems storage is simple

----------


## Sourdough

Real men eat "Sailor Boy" PILOT BREAD. Keeps for years tastes good. I just had three biscuits for supper. Some times I put cheese on them and set them on the wood stove to melt, it also softens the biscuits.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Same stuff. You're just sticking a brand on it and paying extra for being pre-made.

----------


## Sourdough

> Same stuff. You're just sticking a brand on it and paying extra for being pre-made.


It is pretty cheap....($3.29 for two pound box).  I don't have a oven, just a Coleman camp stove...... :Wink:

----------


## MCBushbaby

Well that's not bad.  I have two brand new convection ovens that I plan to pack full of doughy bricks.  Store them in a a big 18 gal rubbermain container for grab-and-go access.

----------


## Sourdough

> Well that's not bad.  I have two brand new convection ovens that I plan to pack full of doughy bricks.  Store them in a a big 18 gal rubbermain container for grab-and-go access.



Anybody know why Fruitcake lasts for years, and years. Why not use fruitcake for long term storage bread.....? :Frown:

----------


## Stairman

> Rendered fat is what you need. Or just use peanut butter like I do. Tastes way better. I have eaten pemmican that has been sitting for two years.


Tallow is rendered fat.

----------


## crashdive123

> Anybody know why Fruitcake lasts for years, and years. Why not use fruitcake for long term storage bread.....?


Two thoughts come to mind.

1.  There is so much sugar (preservative) in it that it wouldn't dare go bad.

or

2.  There is nothing edible in it, so it can't go bad.

----------


## MCBushbaby

I'm not looking for long term bread for some kind of y2k bunker bread supply, but rather carbs for on the trail in the winter.  Storing en masse just saves me cooking again and again each time I go out.  I could take fruitcake on the trail (I never thought it bad) since I'll be getting sooo much around the holidays, but I won't just because, meh, I dunno.  Hardtack all the way!

----------


## Sourdough

For me it is Snickers......but I just Googled Fruitcake nutrition, and it looks pretty good. I just remember it being rich and heavy, very heavy. Hard to beat Snickers, even frozen.

----------


## wildWoman

> I don't have a oven, just a Coleman camp stove......


Have you tried baking in a Dutch oven (cast iron pot with lid) in your wood stove? Works great once you get the hang of it. Just let the fire burn down to coals, heap some of them on top of the pot lid, and you can bake bread, pizza, cake...everything.

----------


## Sourdough

> Have you tried baking in a Dutch oven (cast iron pot with lid) in your wood stove? Works great once you get the hang of it. Just let the fire burn down to coals, heap some of them on top of the pot lid, and you can bake bread, pizza, cake...everything.


I do bake cornbread on the top of the Coleman camp stove. I put a pot in a pot, or a pan in a pot, with a spacer (some spoons) between the bottom of the pan and the pot.

I have used the Dutch oven outdoors, but never indoors.

----------

